# Can't connect to shared folders



## msheehan.tds (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't have a ton of knowledge when it comes to computers. But I am fairly competent. I came in to work this morning to find a message saying my computer needed to do a refresh. I clicked okay and now I'm missing a few things. Most importantly I cannot access my offices shared files. Honestly at this point if my computer had a face I'd punch it. I do recognize that this is a user error and the computers fault. But I am still so frustrated and have no idea what to do. PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> my computer needed to do a refresh


 You will have to give us more information. 
First off is this a Laptop or a Desktop? Also, what do you mind by _Refresh_? Do you mean _Re-Install of Windows_? If so, then most of your shortcuts and Personalization no longer work.
Do you have an IT dept that can handle this for you?
If not, you will need to create your mapped network drives again. First, go to Start/Search and type the name of the share (ie) *\\NetworkShare* and press enter. That should get you into the share.
To make a shortcut to the share right click *This PC* and choose *Map Network Drive*. Choose the drive letter you want and in the_ Folder_ box, type the share name again (ie)* \\NetworkShare*, click the Finish button.


----------

